# Attic insulation removal and baffle install



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Normally the chute is installed some bat insulation fills the cavity between the wall and the chute which stops the loose insulation from getting in the bottom of the chute or out in the soffet if you had one.


----------



## tasligh50 (Sep 28, 2017)

Nealtw – Thank you for the suggestion on placing bat insulation against loose fill to hold it in place.

No soffits are on the house. 

Question is on the probability of condensation within the walls or adjoining main floor ceiling now that insulation has been removed from above the outer walls. 

If condensation is likely, then we need to reinsert insulation over the walls. If it isn't likely, then we can move forward. Would like to know your thoughts on this. Thank you.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What's your location?
If there's no soffit vents then a ridge vent is useless.
There is still several ways to added the needed intake venting.
https://dciproducts.com/smartvent-attic-ventilation/


----------



## tasligh50 (Sep 28, 2017)

Hi Joe -- I'm in Northern VA. There are edge-vents and baffles added to the ridge vent. So no worries there. Issue is the removal of the attic insulation at the very bottom edges of the roof line. This insulation once covered the top of the exterior walls. Now the insulation has been removed from this area. Do I need to be concerned that the heat from inside will meet the cold air from outside and create condensation in that area or is this really not a probable issue?

Below are pics of work in process:

http://s349.photobucket.com/user/tasligh50/slideshow/


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Joe was talking about the missing lower vent.


----------



## tasligh50 (Sep 28, 2017)

Yes, I understand. Noted previously that the house has lower vents installed using Edge vents since the house has no soffits (not to be confused with the Ridge vent which is at the top of the house). Below is an excerpt from an article that explains better. Also included the URL for anyone who may want more information. 

But back to my question -- on insulation -- do I need to be concerned (based on the pics provided in my prior post) about warm air from conditioned living room space meeting cold air from roof where the insulation was removed above exterior walls and possibly even further inward? I'm concerned about the potential for condensation, mold or mildew. Or is there little to no risk of this? Trying to get the perspective of someone who understands house construction better than I do and how it works related to insulation.

Excerpt and URL are below:

"A shingle-over intake vent provides a larger intake area than the venting drip edge. These vents sit right at the roof edge, or sometimes mid-roof, and are placed under the shingles directly on the roof. The benefits of using shingle-over intake vents are that they provide a large amount of intake area for their size, they’re relatively easy to install and they work well in areas that get a lot of snow and ice. Additionally, they’re the most aesthetically pleasing of all the vents. They’re virtually invisible if you’re standing on the ground looking up at the house." 

URL is https://www.quickenloans.com/blog/how-to-vent-your-attic-when-you-have-no-eaves-or-shallow-soffits


----------



## NotyeruncleBob (Mar 9, 2017)

Nice house. I haven't used the shingle over intakes, but it looks like a clever solution to having no soffits. From what I understand about them the air comes in about six inches up from the drip edge. It also looks like you have baffles from the very edge. If that's the case you shouldn't have any insulation voids there, just insulation up against the baffle. 
Without the insulation there, yes I'd be concerned about the temperature differential. If you don't have a bomb proof air seal at that point in the wall-ceiling intersection then you do have a higher risk in that point without insulation.


----------

